# Mill House, Middleton in Teesdale



## jonney (Apr 25, 2010)

Not much of an explore but as we were passing I though I would take a look anyway. I couldn't find out much history on the place other than it's grade 2 listed, owned by Lord Barnard who has submitted a planning application to turn it into 2 apartments and after talking to a local old lady that it was the only place in the village (back in the 1930's) where you could buy flour as there was no bakery and you had to make your own bread. The write up from Keys to the Past website is this...

MIDDLETON IN TEESDALE MARKET PLACE NY9425 (West side) 24/117 Mill House and The Mill GV II House and mill. Early C19 mill, probably incorporating an earlier building, with late C19 house attached. Coursed sandstone rubble with pecked ashlar quoins and dressings. Roofs of graduated stone flags with stone ridge, and stone chimneys.

L-plan. East elevation to road 3 storeys, 3 bays, the third with 2-storey house breaking forward; left wheel house. Mill has boarded Dutch door at left under flat stone lintel; boarded loft door immediately above; second-floor first-bay light of 4 over 4. panes, with flat stone lintel and projecting stone sill. Second bay has similar lintels and sills to 16-pane lights, the lowest renewed sashes under lintel dated 1813, and that on first floor fixed, and to second-floor light with vertical glazing bars. Left wheel house attached to gable at mid-first-floor level. End chimneys. Right return gable has 16- pane sashes; similar sashes on elevation to river, partly obscured by trees. Third bay of mill is now part of the Mill House; the other 2 bays of Mill House, of coursed squared sandstone with Welsh slate roof, not of special interest.

Well I though it was quite special. I couldn't gain access to the building but got a couple of photo's through a broken window. Anyway on with the photo's...






















the only 2 internals I got











The wheel pit is still there and to my surprise the remains of the wheel were there as well











and lastly the black square in the middle of the photo is where the water from the wheel was discharged into the river






Like I said not much of an explore but I hope you liked the photo's. Thanks for looking

Jon


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2010)

That's really lovely. I'm a huge fan of mills, so that ticks all the boxes, especially that the remains of the wheel are still there.
Fabulous pics, Jonney. Cheers.


----------



## jonney (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheers foxy, just had a look online at the plans for the place and they are very sympathetic to the building. They will be getting passed as the owner is the local Lord of Barnard Castle. The good news is that the wheel will be getting rebuilt


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent. Cheers for the update.


----------

